
Requelize: starting a new RethinkDB ORM - gjuchault
https://github.com/buckless/requelize
======
gjuchault
Hello here,

Thinky beeing unmaintened, we've been starting a new RethinkDB ORM for our
needs. It has some parts based on Thinky of course, but here are the main
differences :

\- Support for custom join tables, pivot data, 3-way relationships (or more)

\- Support for Joi for schema descriptors

\- Using RxJS for changefeeds

\- Simple source code

\- `deleteAll` does not exists :(

\- `sync()` function to ensure everything's ready

Feel free to fork/open issues/comment anything

